# A Guy Walks Into a Bar



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Starts a fight, assaults 3 bouncers, then calls the police crying he was assaulted.... and "ooohhhh I'm an Army Ranger".

Cops charge the 3 bleeding bouncers with A&B because "he's a Ranger".

Dafuque?


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Some cops are idiots. I used to work with a guy who was a Marine. He was big into the brotherhood of Marines, which is all good, I get it 1000%. Problem is, you could run over someone with your car and as long as you said “hey I’m a Marine, Semper Fi man” somehow he’d charge the person you ran over with injury to property for the dents in your car. He eventually got fired cause he let a guy off for strangling his wife just cause the dude was a Marine too. Idiot.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

In my experience, the people who broadcast “I’m a former _insert whatever high speed military term in_ “ are usually the bozos who have been launched from the military, never made it though basic or never left base. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

USAF286 said:


> In my experience, the people who broadcast “I’m a former _insert whatever high speed military term in_ “ are usually the bozos who have been launched from the military, never made it though basic or never left base.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! 

And don't you dare question it!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

At least he didn't get charged with manslaughter because, as an Army Ranger his hands are lethal instruments, and then end up on a prisoner transfer plane that gets taken over by John Malkovitch. 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Hush said:


> At least he didn't get charged with manslaughter because, as an Army Ranger his hands are lethal instruments, and then end up on a prisoner transfer plane that gets taken over by John Malkovitch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


The alleged "Ranger" participated in a 3 on 1 beatdown, then thrashed, sucker punched, kicked and bit while he was being introduced to the sidewalk.


----------

